# VBA Converter for Excel X: Sep 30



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

The VBA Converter for Excel X converts Visual Basic for Applications macros that are opened or saved in Excel 5.0/95 Workbook format.

System Requirements

Note Before you can install VBA Converter for Excel X, Microsoft Office v. X for Mac, Service Release 1, must be installed on your computer.

In addition, your computer must meet the following minimum requirements:
Processor: Macintosh PowerPC.
Operating system: Mac OS X version 10.1 or later.

Tip If you're not sure whether your computer meets these requirements, you can display information about your computer by using the Apple System Profiler program included with Mac OS X. To start the program, open the Utilities folder in the Applications folder on your hard disk, and then double-click the Apple System Profiler icon.

Operating System - Macintosh OS

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/release.asp?ReleaseID=43227&area=search&ordinal=2

Regards

eddie


----------

